# Encodage utilisé pour les sms



## Simon T. (16 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

Il existe un widget qui permet d'envoyer des sms (des textos) gratuitement via l'opérateur swisscom (donc pour la Suisse), si on est abonné chez eux et si on a moins de 22 ans. Mais ce widget existe seulement en allemand, donc je m'amuse à le traduire.

Mais le problème est que les caractères accentués ne passent pas avec ce widget. Je suppose qu'il faut les remplacer par un code. Mais je ne connais pas ce code pour les accents. Après quelques tests, j'ai remarqué que par exemple le code \45 donne le caractère %, et avec d'autres tests, j'ai pu déduire que le numéro en octal du code ascii précédé d'un backslash est utilisé pour les caractères spéciaux présents dans le code ascii.

Mais les accents n'y sont pas présents, et le code ascii étendu ne fonctionne pas. Bref, aucune idée comment coder ces accents! J'ai par ailleurs remarqué que des caractères comme: é à è utilisaient un caractère pour être codés alors que È ê É utilisaient deux caractères dans le sms.

Bon, tout ça pour demander si quelqu'un a une idée comment coder les accents dans les sms!

Merci d'avance.

Simon


----------

